# Best taxidermist for the money Minot/Williston area?



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Looking for a good taxidermist in that area for a deer my folks took this week. I know you get what you pay for but $350-400 is tops for what they want to spend.

Thanks!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

IMO frenchy's in minot does great work......very lifelike more than others in that area is what I've noticed. Give them a call and you can check out their gallery


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

AAA Taxidermy does a very good job. He's a specialist in big game, but does a great job on birds and fish. He's located a few miles out of Minot on the road to Velva. If you want to look at his mounts, he has a large display at his house.


----------

